# New ctl purchase



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

Guys needed some input on a purchase I might make. I am trading my cat 247b in for a Takeuchi tl8 and was wondering if anyone on here has one or has priced one out before . My dealer is telling me a price of 60k for the tl8 said they might move a couple thousand and the final numbers I should have tomorrow. The machine I am looking at has an enclosed cab , high flow ,ac , hydraulic coupler , no stereo just for a price comparison. Any input would be great thanks in advance.


----------



## mattg2448 (Jan 26, 2015)

We got quoted 72 for a tl10
If that helps


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Prices sure have gone up. I heard the TL8 is a strong machine.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

From
http://www.google.com/search?q="Tak...0...1ac.1.34.heirloom-serp..2.0.0.Dtd3SojbqyM

49.5
49
60
72

so half cost between 49.5 and 60.


40..............................70
|........xx|.........x|.........|.x

With a scatter this wide you need more prices as of what date (and hourmeter readings?)


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

Guys thanks for the replies . I just took delivery on a brandy new tl8 last night. I got it for 55k and yes this thing is a beast. It is without a doubt the most well thought out ctl I have ever run. :thumbup:


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

GettingBy said:


> From
> http://www.google.com/search?q="Tak...0...1ac.1.34.heirloom-serp..2.0.0.Dtd3SojbqyM
> 
> 49.5
> ...


The machine I got had 1 hr and its a 2015 so I guess it was a decent price it's in the middle of the spread.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new purchase. Now go make some money.... 

I had a TL130 a few years ago and was pretty pleased with it, until I got my hands on the New Holland C175 I now own. At the time the NH would run circles around the Takeuchi. 

I'm not too fond of the newer style New Holland loaders, so that TL8 looks like a nice machine.

Best of luck with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

tgeb said:


> Congrats on the new purchase. Now go make some money....
> 
> I had a TL130 a few years ago and was pretty pleased with it, until I got my hands on the New Holland C175 I now own. At the time the NH would run circles around the Takeuchi.
> 
> ...


Thanks tgeb she is already making money for me. :thumbup: ya I like the new Hollands but I don't have dealers close by so parts would be a problem. So far I like this machine I didn't intend in buying new but the 2 used ones were gone and the more I looked at price ,apr and how many months I could finance a used machine I just got new and traded my cat in.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Ran a takeuchu/gehl/mustang skid when I lived in Florida. I couldn't stand them personally. Thats the type of machine that'll do the work but you'll feel it by the end of the day. I'll take a caterpillar over anything else as far as tracked skids go but bobcat makes a decent unit too I guess. Good luck with your new unit. Hopefully theyre a little more comfortable than they used to be


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

aj3580 said:


> The machine I got had 1 hr and its a 2015 so I guess it was a decent price it's in the middle of the spread.


With new numbers, 
49
49.5
55
60
and avg = 53, 
yeah, I think you did very well.

I hope you and the machine live long and prosper! :thumbsup:


----------

